# Rather awesome agility video!



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

No excuses here about not being able to get there... This lady is amazing!


----------



## mbussinger166 (Sep 10, 2013)

Great video


----------



## WendyV (Sep 12, 2013)

wildo said:


> No excuses here about not being able to get there... This lady is amazing!
> 
> The dog is amazing as well. Great video.


----------



## BoTaBe (May 2, 2013)

I remember that I watched it already some time ago but it was nice to watch it again. Really impressive!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

back in the day, we had a couple of people who were amazing like this lady.

1. was the owner of Clean Run, I don't know if there are any vids of her out there, but she would stand in the middle of a course and not say a word, just body language, the dog was amazing.

2. Another was a 90 year old lady who ran an aussie, unfreakinbelievable, she was a spry woman and both were amazing like this lady..


----------



## TwoBigEars (May 11, 2013)

I have seen videos of this woman before, always amazing to watch. And I agree, no excuses about not being able to get there! If you put the effort in to your training, you can get that kind of distance too. There is an 80 year old woman around here who has great distances skills on her dogs.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

That was fun to watch. Good for her!


----------

